# What are the overhead scanners on the Mass Pike?



## Bene288 (Feb 15, 2016)

Anyone see these? They look like the express lane EZ pass scanners but they're over random spots of the pike. Am I going to be getting a few speeding tix in the mail?


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 15, 2016)

You are getting a speeding ticket in the mail...Actually not sure.


----------



## Abubob (Feb 15, 2016)

Was it this? ...

http://boston.cbslocal.com/2016/01/04/massachusetts-turnpike-open-road-tolling-weston/


----------



## Bene288 (Feb 16, 2016)

Abubob said:


> Was it this? ...
> 
> http://boston.cbslocal.com/2016/01/04/massachusetts-turnpike-open-road-tolling-weston/



Yes that was it. There are also two more heading out west to the NY boarder. I understand why they do it on the Tobin bridge to help with traffic, but seems unnecessary out in central/western MA.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 16, 2016)

I would imagine in 10-20 years most all tolls will be like that.  

They should have done it for every lane in Hampton, not just a couple.   Maine needs this BIG TIME for the York tolls.


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 16, 2016)

Just get EZ-Pass and issue solved. I still don't understand why people don't get ezpass. There is no extra charge and most times in ny, there is a discount. if you worry about being tracked, get over it, you still can be via your plate. Gotta love when some moron pulls into the EZ-Pass lane without one and looks like a Deer in headlights.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 16, 2016)

Most people I know who don't have them simply don't use toll roads enough. I bought my wife one about 3 years ago.  I mainly bought it because sometimes I use her car and would always forget she didn't have it.

I think she's racked up about $5 in tolls in those three years. I paid $15 for the unit.


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 16, 2016)

In Mass they are free. Loaded 50 on it and roll. I have one in both cars linked to one account. No excuse for Mass residents not to have one. You can load as little as 20 on it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 16, 2016)

I forget the minimum in NH.  I have mine set up for $30 and then it automatically reloads from my CC.


----------



## Bene288 (Feb 16, 2016)

andrec10 said:


> Just get EZ-Pass and issue solved. I still don't understand why people don't get ezpass. There is no extra charge and most times in ny, there is a discount. if you worry about being tracked, get over it, you still can be via your plate. Gotta love when some moron pulls into the EZ-Pass lane without one and looks like a Deer in headlights.



I've had EZ pass for 7 or 8 years. Just had heard nothing about switching the pike to open tolls.


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 16, 2016)

I've had it about the same. I haven't heard anything either.


----------



## Tin (Feb 16, 2016)

Does western Mass still use helicopters for radar? A couple summers ago I was coming around a bend there was a helicopter just hovering about 150-200' over the highway, I saw this again last winter in a similar spot. 


#TunaThoughts


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 16, 2016)

EZ Pass automatically adjusts the amount they charge when reloading your account according to how much you use it. I've had EZ Pass a long time & the amount they charge my account fluctuates between $25 to $50. At least that's the way it works in NY.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 16, 2016)

Tin said:


> Does western Mass still use helicopters for radar? A couple summers ago I was coming around a bend there was a helicopter just hovering about 150-200' over the highway, I saw this again last winter in a similar spot.
> 
> 
> #TunaThoughts



Sure it wasn't an exercise out of the air national guard base in Westfield?

I've been lucky a few times to be driving the Pike and have an F16 or whatever they are today take off.  They appear to be only a hundred feet or so off the ground when they fly over the Pike.  Pretty cool


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 16, 2016)

Never saw a f16 but I would see the c130s all them time.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 17, 2016)

These are not for tolls. There is one set up near the Weston state police barracks. I think it might be more for traffic tracking. Maybe using transponders to better tell how quickly traffic is flowing?


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Feb 19, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Maine needs this BIG TIME for the York tolls.



I believe that's the plan for the new Plaza when built.


----------

